# Programmers needed



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

I have had this Idea for a long time now. The idea is a mobile app for iOS/Android. The app is like the SS wiki you can use the app anywhere and any time to get help with any part of any solution to any of the WCA puzzles. 

Now I would like it to have these features:
1. Checklist so that you can check off an ALG that you learned.
2. Some sort of animation like this page has http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/revenge/A200.01.html or a link to a video.
3. Available on iOS/Android.

I do have an iPod touch 4th gen with iOS 6 and an android phone with Android 4.1.2 and I can test this app on both of those devices. So who is willing to help me?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So who is willing to help me?



You should specify what you need help with.

The feature-list is also rather vague. Specify what you want this app to look like (maybe with some drawings)


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Goosly said:


> You should specify what you need help with.
> 
> The feature-list is also rather vague. Specify what you want this app to look like (maybe with some drawings)



I did say that it will be like the Speedsolving Wiki


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2013)

^ I know. That's vague.

Do you want the app to just show the wiki in some way, with extra features like mentioned in the first post? Or should it not need an internet connection? If so, what information does it present to the user, and how does it get that information?

And my first question still stands.


----------



## SnipeCube (Aug 5, 2013)

I have some experience with Android Apps, but not much with Ios, I would be happy to help if you guys need it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Goosly said:


> ^ I know. That's vague.
> 
> Do you want the app to just show the wiki in some way, with extra features like mentioned in the first post? Or should it not need an internet connection? If so, what information does it present to the user, and how does it get that information?
> 
> And my first question still stands.



Well most of it would be offline but if you want to Learn an Alg. Like lets say a G-perm and you have trouble with the X,Y,and Z moves then a youtube video or animation will help you understand it better. Also I want it to have these features where you can select a Puzzle EX. you selected the 4x4 and then select a method like Reduction then select what part of it you would need help learning like getting better at edge paring.


----------



## jayefbe (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Also I want it to have these features where you can select a Puzzle EX. you selected the 4x4 and then select a method like Reduction then select what part of it you would need help learning like getting better at edge paring.



And then after you select 4x4 edge pairing what do you want to pop up? Are you planning to write up a tutorial for every single puzzle now? Or is it simply going to link to some 3rd party site (in which case, why have the app)?

Your expectations are becoming less and less clear. Originally it sounded like alg lists with links to animations/videos. In which case, there are already a number of alg apps and adding links isn't really innovative enough to deserve its own app. Now it sounds like you want the whole speedsolve wiki and tutorials in an app. Before asking for programming help, I suggest having a better understanding of what you want the app to be and actually generate the content that will be in the app.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> And then after you select 4x4 edge pairing what do you want to pop up? Are you planning to write up a tutorial for every single puzzle now? Or is it simply going to link to some 3rd party site (in which case, why have the app)?
> 
> Your expectations are becoming less and less clear. Originally it sounded like alg lists with links to animations/videos. In which case, there are already a number of alg apps and adding links isn't really innovative enough to deserve its own app. Now it sounds like you want the whole speedsolve wiki and tutorials in an app. Before asking for programming help, I suggest having a better understanding of what you want the app to be and actually generate the content that will be in the app.



So ya it's basically The Wiki in a form of an app. It would also have a section for Tips on was to improve your time or even a daily tip of the day. I have tryed other apps that are for you to learn Algs but most of them are for 3x3 CFOP. But my App Idea would include algs for all the WCA puzzles.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2013)

so basically you want the forum as an app


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> so basically you want the forum as an app



Not really the Speedsolving Wiki as an app


----------



## Owen (Aug 5, 2013)

This is actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2013)

You know, the tutorials and animations and videos and algs and tips and stuff don't come out of thin air. Someone has to make them. If I understand what you're proposing, actually programming the thing will be a tiny fraction of the work involved.

And honestly, you might as well just update the wiki and then let people go there with the internet browser they already have.


----------



## Owen (Aug 5, 2013)

It would be kinda cool as an alg list, with all the different algs for the different cases of different methods for different puzzles.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Owen said:


> It would be kinda cool as an alg list, with all the different algs for the different cases of different methods for different puzzles.
> 
> View attachment 3031



I like that Idea that you gave me.



qqwref said:


> You know, the tutorials and animations and videos and algs and tips and stuff don't come out of thin air. Someone has to make them. If I understand what you're proposing, actually programming the thing will be a tiny fraction of the work involved.
> 
> And honestly, you might as well just update the wiki and then let people go there with the internet browser they already have.



I know that programming is hard work but if we all team up and work together then Programming it won't be that hard. It's like how in the Mario video games there are alot of people working together to create the game it's not like one single person programmed the whole game.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think you understand what programming is. There is a difference between code and content (in this case, a BIG difference).


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2013)

A womack thread, yay!

Btw, Womack, you are getting it all wrong, the coding in this context would be the LEAST work, making the content will be the hard work.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Carrot said:


> A womack thread, yay!
> 
> Btw, Womack, you are getting it all wrong, the coding in this context would be the LEAST work, making the content will be the hard work.



you just Reworded what qqwref2 said.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 5, 2013)

I think this is actually feasible, but it would be more practicable to simply improve the existing wiki, i.e. update the links for algs with good youtube tutorials. Porting this into an app would result in a HUGE app with no real additional value other than an alg-learning checklist.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I think this is actually feasible, but it would be more practicable to simply improve the existing wiki, i.e. update the links for algs with good youtube tutorials. Porting this into an app would result in a HUGE app with no real additional value other than an alg-learning checklist.



True but there are some apps out there that are gaming apps like Minecraft that are a huge file.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> True but there are some apps out there that are gaming apps like Minecraft that are a huge file.



The app size of MineCraft is justified by the content. You can't play MineCraft without the app. What would the unique content of this app be? Surely it's a link to existing algs and existing youtube videos. 

There are a couple of existing apps for both Android and iOS that offer alg lists. None that currently (AFAIK) have a checklist. You would be better off asking an existing app developer to add a checklist function. 

Please bear in mind that Android and iOS are completely different architectures and the app would need to be written twice to work on both platforms. If you DO decide to make an app, go for one or the other, not both.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> you just Reworded what qqwref2 said.



I'm trying to teach you by repetition


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> The app size of MineCraft is justified by the content. You can't play MineCraft without the app. What would the unique content of this app be? Surely it's a link to existing algs and existing youtube videos.
> 
> There are a couple of existing apps for both Android and iOS that offer alg lists. None that currently (AFAIK) have a checklist. You would be better off asking an existing app developer to add a checklist function.
> 
> Please bear in mind that Android and iOS are completely different architectures and the app would need to be written twice to work on both platforms. If you DO decide to make an app, go for one or the other, not both.



Ya I do want it on both platforms. But I want it to be a pocket sized Alg sheet that has Algs for all of the WCA puzzle and make it easier for us to understand the ALgs. Most of the existing apps do not include all the WCA puzzles. I also want it so that we can learn/practice Algs on the go.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm starting to understand what you want.

Now specify what you need help with, as I asked in my first response.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Goosly said:


> I'm starting to understand what you want.
> 
> Now specify what you need help with, as I asked in my first response.



I think you can get a good Idea of what I wanted by reading all my responses in this thread.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 5, 2013)

No, you can't. Please be more helpful to people who you're asking to help YOU. Nobody wants to help somebody who's being stuck-up and making them read the whole thread.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Michael,

Have you ever programmed anything yourself that was more than a few lines of code?
Have you ever worked in a team with any programmers?
Have you ever written any specification/design for anything related to software or even anything else that others would build?

It sounds like "I have an idea, who can help me build it, and although I have had this idea for years it is not really clear what my idea is and I don't know how to build it, but if you have finished building it I have a phone that I can run/test it on"



pipkiksass said:


> ...Please bear in mind that Android and iOS are completely different architectures and the app would need to be written twice to work on both platforms. If you DO decide to make an app, go for one or the other, not both.



It is called cross platform development and people do it all the time. If you are planning to eventually make your app cross platform it would be better to start thinking and programming it that way from the start


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> No, you can't. Please be more helpful to people who you're asking to help YOU. Nobody wants to help somebody who's being stuck-up and making them read the whole thread.



Its only 3 pages worth of info.



AvGalen said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Have you ever programmed anything yourself that was more than a few lines of code?
> Have you ever worked in a team with any programmers?
> ...



Why would you need all that Info?


----------



## benskoning (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Its only 3 pages worth of info.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need all that Info?



To know if you are someone he would like to work with or not.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Its only 3 pages worth of info.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need all that Info?


I agree that reading "3 pages worth of info" should be a few minutes work and not a problem for anyone that would like to get involved in a time-eater like this.
But if you don't even want to answer 3 extremely relevant questions about your capabilities as an instigator/teamleader this project is surely not going to attracted any help


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I agree that reading "3 pages worth of info" should be a few minutes work and not a problem for anyone that would like to get involved in a time-eater like this.
> But if you don't even want to answer 3 extremely relevant questions about your capabilities as an instigator/teamleader this project is surely not going to attracted any help



I would but if SOMEONE is willing to help with the programming. But there are companies out there that have an Idea for a program and ask help to make it possible. Like Microsoft for example asking help from other software developers to make a new Program.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 5, 2013)

If I understand correctly, aren't you just proposing we reinvent youtube, google, and the speedsolving wiki?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> If I understand correctly, aren't you just proposing we reinvent youtube, google, and the speedsolving wiki?



It's mostly turning the Speedsolving Wiki into an internet free Mobile app.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

So this is what I have gathered. 

Michael wants to make an app. However he has little to no programming knowledge. So he wants someone else to do it. All the app is an offline version of the wiki with a couple thousand links and some more algs for pyraminx and other puzzles. 

Are you going to pay the $99 fee Michael?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So this is what I have gathered.
> 
> Michael wants to make an app. However he has little to no programming knowledge. So he wants someone else to do it. All the app is an offline version of the wiki with a couple thousand links and some more algs for pyraminx and other puzzles.
> 
> Are you going to pay the $99 fee Michael?



That Sums it all up. But since I will be a tester for the app I would get it for free.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I would but if SOMEONE is willing to help with the programming. But there are companies out there that have an Idea for a program and ask help to make it possible. Like Microsoft for example asking help from other software developers to make a new Program.


Yes, that is totally what microsoft does. They certainly don't PAY any of their own developers or buy other companies for "hundreds of millions of dollars".

You are not a person to do this project because all you have is a very rough idea but no skills to make anything like this happen. (The idea is interesting, that is why I replied)

Edit: You also didn't understand that the $99 would be for putting something in the iOS appstore


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> That Sums it all up. But since I will be a tester for the app I would get it for free.



:fp You misunderstood. To submit an app (to apple anyway) you have to pay $99 fee.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Yes, that is totally what microsoft does. They certainly don't PAY any of their own developers or buy other companies for "hundreds of millions of dollars".
> 
> You are not a person to do this project because all you have is a very rough idea but no skills to make anything like this happen. (The idea is interesting, that is why I replied)



Read what TheNextFeliks said.



TheNextFeliks said:


> :fp You misunderstood. To submit an app (to apple anyway) you have to pay $99 fee.



Oh sorry but thats fine.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Read what TheNextFeliks said.



Read what I said. Seriously! I already read everything that TheNextFeliks said and it was more useful than anything you have said

So are you now going to answer the questions that I asked, or should I guess?

And 2 more questions:
1) What exactly do you bring to the table other than the original idea (done), a willingness to test (lots of other people would surely be doing this anyway) and as I understand the $99 iOS fee?
2) Are you expecting this to be a paid app where you would receive any/all revenue?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Goosly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to understand what you want.
> ...



Posting these kind of replies is not exactly encouraging people who might actually want to help you. Same goes for your replies to AvGalen.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

I like the idea of having a "speedsolving wiki app". Michael Womack clearly has the basis of a good idea, but nothing more than that. To get this started anyway I would like to ask him to do the following:

1) Answer all the questions that have been asked so far
2) Draw the first functional screen and point out a few key areas of functionality
3) Draw a very basic flowchart of detail screens that would be 1 or 2 screens deeper into the app
4) Take a picture of those 2 drawings, upload it somewhere and link to them from this thread

Making a good app is lots of hard work. Doing the above shows me that you are serious about this and would like to do more than just "here is my idea, now make it for me".
If you cannot do the above, this app will not happen because of you.

Good luck and I hope your next posts will be interesting and get people (like me) involved in a project


----------



## MWilson (Aug 5, 2013)

If all you want is an offline speedsolving wiki on phone or tablet, use one of the several apps already out there that downloads websites for offline use.

I use Offline Browser for Android.

What I'd really like is a mobile Cube Explorer, but the lack of power on a phone or tablet and the likely terrible battery usage might make it pointless.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 5, 2013)

To all:
I'm in the middle of a very large alg-based application that should span both across browsers and mobile devices.

For this reason, I encourage all to continue making this or a similar app, but what I'm in the process of making should be a superset of what has been suggested FOR ALGS ONLY.

I hope to release early-September.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2013)

Dominate said:


> If all you want is an offline speedsolving wiki on phone or tablet, use one of the several apps already out there that downloads websites for offline use.
> 
> I use Offline Browser for Android.
> 
> What I'd really like is a mobile Cube Explorer, but the lack of power on a phone or tablet and the likely terrible battery usage might make it pointless.


It was already stated that this app would be more than just browsing the wiki



StachuK1992 said:


> To all:
> I'm in the middle of a very large alg-based application that should span both across browsers and mobile devices.
> 
> For this reason, I encourage all to continue making this or a similar app, but what I'm in the process of making should be a superset of what has been suggested FOR ALGS ONLY.
> ...


Interesting prospect, but not much information to go on for now. Any screenshot you can share?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

No screenshot - still working data-side.

Basically:
It's BOCA/SS Wiki, but there are users and you can see specific users algs and upvote/downvote algs and loads more.
Built, of course, with ASP.NET MVC, SQL, etc


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> To all:
> I'm in the middle of a very large alg-based application that should span both across browsers and mobile devices.
> 
> For this reason, I encourage all to continue making this or a similar app, but what I'm in the process of making should be a superset of what has been suggested FOR ALGS ONLY.
> ...



Would it be like what I have been describing?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Would it be like what I have been describing?


I can barely understand what the details of your 'app' would be.

Basically, it's planned to be a place to view, organize, and download algs either
A- By person (user of the system)
B- By alg set (view ALL PLLs in the database)
C- A combination of these.

A beta version will be out hopefully end of August.


----------



## MWilson (Aug 6, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> I can barely understand what the details of your 'app' would be.
> 
> Basically, it's planned to be a place to view, organize, and download algs either
> A- By person (user of the system)
> ...



Can users provide a youtube link along with algs, and be able to filter lists and search results to only show algs with videos?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> I can barely understand what the details of your 'app' would be.
> 
> Basically, it's planned to be a place to view, organize, and download algs either
> A- By person (user of the system)
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just give me a few weeks and there will be a thread, guys.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 6, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> It sounds like "I have an idea, who can help me build it, and although I have had this idea for years it is not really clear what my idea is and I don't know how to build it, but if you have finished building it I have a phone that I can run/test it on"


Sounds like a typical customer for a software project


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 6, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Sounds like a typical customer for a software project



Yeah, but he forgot, "You can keep 10% of the profits. I get more because it was my idea. Oh yeah, and I need it in two weeks."


----------



## cubernya (Aug 6, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> Yeah, but he forgot, "You can keep 10% of the profits. I get more because it was my idea. Oh yeah, and I need it in two weeks."



That sums up 95% of customers 

Stachu: Will users be able to submit algs of their own, or are you not in that stage of coding yet?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

They will be able to.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2013)

I nominate this thread for "best hijack of a bad thread"


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 6, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I nominate this thread for "best hijack of a bad thread"



I'm still going with the anti-Kian thread for "best hijack of a bad thread"


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I'm still going with the anti-Kian thread for "best hijack of a bad thread"


I missed that one, so a link would be appreciated. I searched but only found threads with Kian and anti-sune and similar non related words


----------



## Goosly (Aug 6, 2013)

^ link

Edit: you replied to that thread. Maybe that's your joke. Meh


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a tease:
http://algs.azurewebsites.net/

It's only one page right now, and there aren't actually any algs stored. That page is simply a proof of concept.

Azure, MVC 4, EF5, BootStrap (responsive!), C#, etc. Web Stack of Love <3

I'll update that site as it moves forward.


----------



## Owen (Aug 7, 2013)

Statue is the king of algs!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Here's a tease:
> http://algs.azurewebsites.net/
> 
> It's only one page right now, and there aren't actually any algs stored. That page is simply a proof of concept.
> ...


Looks interesting.
Are you interested in any help with this project? I could provide a TFS (classic or GIT) environment for that purpose


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 7, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Looks interesting.
> Are you interested in any help with this project? I could provide a TFS (classic or GIT) environment for that purpose


Once I get V1 rolling publicly, I'll throw it onto a TFS or GitHub.
Luckily I get MSDN Subscription with work for the TFS purposes, but I haven't yet used TFS.

Right now I just want to get an initial working push!

The above link will be updated when I push significant chunks.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Once I get V1 rolling publicly, I'll throw it onto a TFS or GitHub.
> Luckily I get MSDN Subscription with work for the TFS purposes, but I haven't yet used TFS.
> 
> Right now I just want to get an initial working push!
> ...


TFS is really a great tool. Not just for source control, but also for developing things SCRUM-style with progress managment, sprints and bugreporting. It takes a while to use it in a really professional way but as soon as a project is "more than a few files of code" or "more than 1 person" I can highly recommend working in it. The initial setup (1st time) will cost you a day though if you have never done it before.

I will keep an eye on this thread, but send me a PM whenever you need any help with the actual programming, architecture, or tooling.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 7, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> TFS is really a great tool. Not just for source control, but also for developing things SCRUM-style with progress managment, sprints and bugreporting. It takes a while to use it in a really professional way but as soon as a project is "more than a few files of code" or "more than 1 person" I can highly recommend working in it. The initial setup (1st time) will cost you a day though if you have never done it before.I will keep an eye on this thread, but send me a PM whenever you need any help with the actual programming, architecture, or tooling.


PM me your email, or email me at [email protected]'s talk TFS. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DanielH (Aug 11, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Once I get V1 rolling publicly, I'll throw it onto a TFS or GitHub.
> Luckily I get MSDN Subscription with work for the TFS purposes, but I haven't yet used TFS.
> 
> Right now I just want to get an initial working push!
> ...





AvGalen said:


> TFS is really a great tool. Not just for source control, but also for developing things SCRUM-style with progress managment, sprints and bugreporting. It takes a while to use it in a really professional way but as soon as a project is "more than a few files of code" or "more than 1 person" I can highly recommend working in it. The initial setup (1st time) will cost you a day though if you have never done it before.
> 
> I will keep an eye on this thread, but send me a PM whenever you need any help with the actual programming, architecture, or tooling.



Interesting project, will follow this and maybe I can contribute in some way after V1 release. There is to few .net project going in the cubing community. 
TFS is very nice to work with and it' mainly because of what AVGalen writes, but it is also a pain to use because of just that. If you don't use a lot of the project management function TFS has, it is not worth using.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks. The live version is a bit broken ATM due to some DB issues, but hopefully will be a bit mended tomorrow night.
I'm looking forward to the future of the project.

I definitely agree about there being too few .NET projects.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2013)

DanielH said:


> Interesting project, will follow this and maybe I can contribute in some way after V1 release. There is to few .net project going in the cubing community.
> TFS is very nice to work with and it' mainly because of what AVGalen writes, but it is also a pain to use because of just that. If you don't use a lot of the project management function TFS has, it is not worth using.


"If only TFS would be easier to use "1 capability at a time". And if only it wouldn't be so integrated to the internal domain." is what was going through my head after discussing this at work with the local TFS-guru.
His answer was: Just setup a free account at http://tfs.visualstudio.com/ and you have all you need for you project. I just had a quick look (work is busy, competition last weekend, pregnant wife also requires some time) and it seems to be exactly what we need for this project. What do you think?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2013)

Update: It turns out I'm going to be getting school credit for this. (Individual Study)

The bad:
No one else can help on this project until late-January.
I broke the teaser.

The good:
I'll have a dedicated 7-hrs a week where I have to work on the project.
I have added someone else onto the team who will also be getting credit (and dedicating 7hrs/week to the project).

Next post, I'll just create a new thread.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Update: It turns out I'm going to be getting school credit for this. (Individual Study)
> 
> The bad:
> No one else can help on this project until late-January.
> ...


Too bad that I cannot help (officialy). If you need a code-review or some other kind of help just let me know


----------



## stoic (Aug 19, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Next post, I'll just create a new thread.



Did this thread get deleted?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Did this thread get deleted?



It hasn't been made yet, AFAIK.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Did this thread get deleted?


Obviously not.

However, this thread was pretty much hijacked so if there is sufficient progress it should be put in a thread of its own


----------



## stoic (Aug 19, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> It hasn't been made yet, AFAIK.



I'm pretty sure I was reading it. I did a quick google search on the URL as I remembered it and there is content here which formed the basis of the thread I remember being posted a couple of days back.

Edit: please delete my posts and the above link if they're inappropriate for some reason


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I'm pretty sure I was reading it. I did a quick google search on the URL as I remembered it and there is content here which formed the basis of the thread I remember being posted a couple of days back.
> 
> Edit: please delete my posts and the above link if they're inappropriate for some reason


Ah, you meant "that THAT thread get deleted". I understand the confusion now.
I was away for the weekend, so I didn't see any thread like that appear and then disappear. However I would see no reason why it would be completely deleted


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry, guys. I'll be reposting the thread within the coming days. I broke the whole website (grr...Deployment/Migrations...) and decided to move it into the private forum upon pre-release anyway.AVG - I'll be taking you up on that code review!To clarify: I had that thread deleted, no accident.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been programming for quite a while, but I actually don't know what language these devices are programmed in.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I've been programming for quite a while, but I actually don't know what language these devices are programmed in.


Android: Java, C++
IOS: (mostly) Objective C and C
Windows Phone: (mostly) .NET (C#/VB), C++

Basically every phone has a native format and as long as your language can compile to that format it will work. There is often a "managed" preference for most apps and a "native" possibility for apps that require maximum performance (games)


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 19, 2013)

Aww, poor Womack got his thread stolen.

Stachu, waiting for dat app!


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I would but if SOMEONE is willing to help with the programming. But there are companies out there that have an Idea for a program and ask help to make it possible. Like Microsoft for example asking help from other software developers to make a new Program.



Hold it right there. Companies can't start by hiring people. Bill gates built Microsoft on his own. For the time, it was revolutionary. Then he got a team of programmers, but my point is he STARTED on his own.



AvGalen said:


> Android: Java, C++
> IOS: (mostly) Objective C and C
> Windows Phone: (mostly) .NET (C#/VB), C++
> 
> Basically every phone has a native format and as long as your language can compile to that format it will work. There is often a "managed" preference for most apps and a "native" possibility for apps that require maximum performance (games)



This is true, however, I'm vaguely familiar with ios development. If I'm not mistaken, you can program apps with Java or Python. Case and point, the badmephisto app is python.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

I know objective c and c++, so it looks like I can do iPhone but I don't know Java, so no android programming for me.


----------



## wizH (Aug 19, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I know objective c and c++, so it looks like I can do iPhone but I don't know Java, so no android programming for me.



You could learn Java in 2 weeks max if you already know an OOP language...


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 2, 2013)

Can the posts that are about Stachu's app be moved into a new thread? After all, this thread is for Womack's app; even if nothing is happening with it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Can the posts that are about Stachu's app be moved into a new thread? After all, this thread is for Womack's app; even if nothing is happening with it.



It sounds like Stachu's app is what I needed.


----------

